# Labelling laws for M&P - Canada?



## Half Caper Farm (Dec 27, 2009)

Are they the same as for labelling CP soap?  

The reason I'm asking is I've been invited to sell soap at a "Faery Fest" next summer, and since I've only just started making CP soap, I don't feel that I'll be ready and comfortable enought to sell it by then.  

Also, I think that I could make better use of some really cool molds (fairies, dragons, flowers) that would fit in with the theme, using Melt and Pour.  Easier to colour and scent too.    

What about insurance - same deal for both?

TIA!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2009)

I do not know about Canada, but in the US M&P is labeled as a cosmetic 95% of the time depending on claims & ingredients.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2009)

I do m&P have not done CP. Before I started my business I called Health Canada. they were very helpful.  You need to label all products. and send health canada  a cosmetic notification form in triplicate. on the form if you do m&p  there is a place to enter your info. as manufacturer, other manufacturer (eg. stephsons) and canadian distributor ( Which supplier you bought from in canada)
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/person/c ... cf-eng.php

As for insurance you absolutely need it!  I just went through my insurance broker for our house insurance. did not have any problems.
Hope this helps


----------



## Half Caper Farm (Dec 29, 2009)

That helps a lot!  I knew the regs for making and selling CP soap, just wasn't sure how it worked for MP, seeing as it's manufactured by someone else, and you just add things to it (colour, fragrance, creativity   )

Thanks!


----------

